# Παιδίν μου, μάθε γράμματα και ωσάν εσέναν έχει



## nickel (Oct 11, 2011)

Ο στίχος του Πτωχοπρόδρομου είναι στην υπογραφή του Philip, αλλά εμένα τώρα μου ήρθε η απορία για εκείνο το «ωσάν εσέναν έχει», το οποίο διαβάζω ότι σημαίνει «ποιος τη χάρη σου!». Περίεργο. Ταιριάζει στο νόημα, αλλά... 

Ολόκληρο το ποίημα του Πτωχοπρόδρομου με μετάφραση θα το βρείτε σ' αυτή τη σελίδα με ελληνικά ποιήματα μεταφρασμένα στα αγγλικά:
http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/arts/poetry/various_hellenic_poems_translation.htm


Ἀπὸ µικρόθεν µ΄ἔλεγεν ὁ γέρων ὁ πατήρ µου·
«Παιδίν µου, µάθε γράµµατα καὶ ὡσὰν ἐσέναν ἔχει.
Βλέπεις τὸν δεῖνα, τέκνον µου, πεζὸς περιεπάτει,
καὶ τώρα διπλοεντέληνος καὶ παχυµουλαρᾶτος.
Αὐτός, ὅταν ἐµάνθανε, ὑπόδησιν οὐκ εἶχεν,
καὶ τώρα βλέπεις τὸν φορεῖ τὰ µακρυµύτικά του.
Αὐτός, ὅταν ἐµάνθανε, ποτέ του οὐκ ἐκτενίσθη,
καὶ τώρα καλοκτένιστος καὶ καµαροτριχάρης.
Αὐτός, ὅταν ἐµάνθανε, λουτρόθυραν οὐκ εἶδε,
καὶ τώρα λουτρακίζεται τρίτον τὴν ἑβδοµάδα.
Αὐτός, ὁ κόλπος του ἔγεµε φθεῖρας ἀµυγδαλάτας,
καὶ τώρα τὰ ὑπέρπυρα γέµει τὰ µανοηλάτα.

Καὶ πείσθητι γεροντικοῖς καὶ πατρικοῖς μοι λόγοις,
καὶ µάθε τὰ γραµµατικά, καὶ ὡσὰν ἐσέναν ἔχει.»
Καὶ ἔµαθον τὰ γραµµατα μετὰ πολλοῦ τοῦ κόπου.
Ἀφ΄οὗ δὲ τάχα γέγονα γραµµατικὸς τεχνίτης,
ἐπιθυµῶ καὶ τὸ ψωµὶν καὶ τοῦ ψωµιοῦ τὴν µάνναν·
ὑβρίζω τὰ γραµµατικά, λέγω μετὰ δακρύων·
«Ἀνάθεµαν τὰ γράµµατα, Χριστέ, καὶ ὁποῦ τὰ θέλει,
ἀνάθεµαν καὶ τὸν καιρὸν καὶ ἐκείνην τὴν ἠµέραν,
καθ΄ἥν µε παρεδώκασιν εἰς τὸ διδασκαλεῖον,
πρὸς τὸ νὰ µάθω γράµµατα, τάχα νὰ ζῶ ἀπ΄ἐκεῖνα!»
Ἐδάρε τότε ἂν µ΄ἔποικαν τεχνίτην χρυσοράπτην,
ἀπ΄αὐτοὺς ὁποῦ κάµνουσι τὰ κλαπωτὰ καὶ ζῶσι,
καὶ ἔµαθα τέχνην κλαπωτὴν τὴν περιφρονηµένην,
οὐ µὴ ἤνοιγα τὸ ἀρµάριν µου καὶ ηὔρισκα ὅτι γέµει
ψωµίν, κρᾶσιν πληθυντικὸν καὶ θυννοµαγειρίαν,
καὶ παλαµιδοκόµµατα καὶ τσίρους καὶ σκουµπρία·
παρ΄οὗ ὅτι τώρα ἀνοίγω το, βλέπω τοὺς πάτους ὅλους,
καὶ βλέπω χαρτοσάκουλα γεµάτα µὲ χαρτία.
Ἀνοίγω τὴν ἀρκλίτσαν µου, νὰ εὕρῳ ψωµὶν κοµµάτιν,
καὶ εὑρίσκω χαρτοσάκουλον ἄλλο µικροτερίτσιν.
Ἁπλώνω εἰς τὸ περσίκιν µου, γυρεύω τὸ πουγγίν µου,
διὰ στάµενον τὸ ψηλαφῶ, καὶ αὐτὸ γέµει χαρτία.
Ἀφ΄οὗ δὲ τὰς γωνίας µου τὰς ὅλας ψηλαφήσω,
ἵσταµαι τότε κατηφὴς καὶ ἀποµεριµνηµένος,
λιποθυµῶ καὶ ὀλιγωρῶ ἐκ τῆς πολλῆς µου πείνας·
καὶ ἀπὸ τὴν πεῖναν τὴν πολλὴν καὶ τὴν στενοχωρίαν
γραµµάτων καὶ γραµµατικῶν τὰ κλαπωτὰ προκρίνω.​
Από το σχολικό βιβλίο:
*διπλοεντέλινος*: με διπλά λουριά στο άλογό του·
*τα μακρυμύτικα*: ακριβά παπούτσια της εποχής·
*λουτρακίζεται τρίτον την εβδομάδα*: πλένεται στα δημόσια λουτρά τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα
*ο κόλπος του έγεμε φθείρας αμυγδαλάτας*: το στήθος του είχε (γέμιζε από) ψείρες στο μέγεθος αμύγδαλου
*τα υπέρπυρα τα μανοηλάτα*: χρυσά βυζαντινά νομίσματα με την εικόνα του αυτοκράτορα Μανουήλ (Κομνηνού)
*προς το να μάθω*: για να μάθω· 
*αρκλίτσα*: κουφωτό ντουλάπι στον τοίχο, κυρίως για ψωμί·
*μικροτερίτσιν*: πιο μικρό· 
*περσίκι*: θυλάκιο, η σημερινή τσέπη· 
*στάμενο*: δεκάρα· 
*απομεριμνημένος*: πολύ συλλογισμένος, προβληματισμένος· 
*γραμμάτων και γραμματικών τα κλαρωτά προκρίνω*: προτιμώ τα ακριβά (χρυσοκεντημένα) ρούχα από τα γράμματα και τους γραφιάδες (τους γραμματείς)​

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα πέντε διαφορετικές αποδόσεις της φράσης «ωσάν εσέναν έχει», που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχω μόνο εγώ πρόβλημα. Προτιμώ την απόδοση που έβαλα πρώτη — μου φαίνεται πιο λογική:

My child, learn letters, for there are others like you
My son, learn letters, if you want to be successful
Learn letters, boy, as much as you are able
My child learn letters and no-one will be like you
Learn letters, boy, and there'll be no-one like you


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2011)

Εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε κατευθείαν στην πρώτη ερμηνεία - ίσως επηρεασμένος από το αμερικανικό "Guys like you are a dime a dozen". Χαίρομαι που έχουμε και στα ελληνικά τέτοια έκφραση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2011)

Μάθε, παιδί μου, γράμματα.
Γεμάτη ψάρια η θάλασσα, πολλά είν' τα πορτοκάλια,
έχει πολλούς ωσάν εσέ, και δίχως παρακάλια






Too many fish in the sea - The Marvelettes


----------



## Philip (Oct 12, 2011)

Πραγματικά, εγώ ποτέ δεν ήμουνα σίγουρος για τη σημασία της φράσης. Στο βιβλίο του _Greek: A history of the language and its speakers,_ ο Χόροξ [και για την αντιστρεψιμότητα _Χόρροκκς_] (σελ. 266 της αγγλικής έκδοσης) γράφει "The range of variant readings is considerable,” Ο ίδιος αλλάζει την ορθογραφία και τη στίξη σε μερικά σημεία. Έτσι γράφει ‘_Τέκνον μου, μάθε γράμματα, και “ωσάν’ εσέναν έχει” ...'__, το οποίο μεταφράζει “My child, learn your letters, and ‘it’s praise be to you’ "[i.e. you’re all right Jack]._

Σαν το 'ωσάν' να είναι από το ωσάννα, δηλαδή.


_ο γέρων ο παππούς :)_


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2012)

..
Επειδή το θυμήθηκε σήμερα ο Νίκελ, θυμίζοντάς μου αυτό το νήμα. Και με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον.

_*Μάθε παιδί μου γράμματα*_ είναι ο τίτλος κοινωνικής κωμωδίας του 1981 σε σκηνοθεσία του Θεόδωρου Μαραγκού και πρωταγωνιστές τους Βασίλη Διαμαντόπουλο, Νίκο Καλογερόπουλο, Κώστα Τσάκωνα και Άννα Μαντζουράνη. Αποτελεί κοινωνική κριτική της μεταπολιτευτικής ελληνικής κοινωνίας, με τις έντονες ιδεολογικές αγκυλώσεις και παράλληλα την αδυναμία και την έλλειψη βούλησης από το ελληνικό κράτος να αξιοποιήσει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Παράλληλα εξετάζεται και η εξάρτηση της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης τόσο από σχήματα και νοοτροπίες του παρελθόντος όσο και από την εξουσία, της οποίας καλείται να γίνει φερέφωνο.






Σενάριο/Σκηνοθεσία: Θόδωρος Μαραγκός
Ηθοποιοί: Βασίλης Διαμαντόπουλος, Άννα Μαντζουράνη, Νίκος Καλογερόπουλος, Κώστας Τσάκωνας, Χρήστος Καλαβρούζος, Σταυρίνα Πρεβεδώρου, Μενέλαος Ντάφλος, Ρένα Καζάκου, Ελπιδοφόρος Γκότσης, Δημήτρης Καμπερίδης, Νίκος Κικίλιας, Θανάσης Λιάμης, Στέλιος Λιονάκης, Μαίρη Νάνου, Θωμάς Παλιούρας, Δήμητρα Ζέζα, Γιώργος Βρασιβανόπουλος, Κάτια Αλεξάνδρου, Λίτσα Ματράκη.


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2012)

Philip said:


> [...] γράφει ‘_Τέκνον μου, μάθε γράμματα, και “ωσάν’ εσέναν έχει” ...'__, το οποίο μεταφράζει “My child, learn your letters, and ‘it’s praise be to you’ "[i.e. you’re all right Jack]._ Σαν το 'ωσάν' να είναι από το ωσάννα, δηλαδή.


Ξαναδιαβάζω αυτό το νήμα και μένω έκθαμβος με την ερμηνεία που είχε παραθέσει ο Φίλιπ. Σύγχυση του "ωσάν" με το παντελώς άσχετο εβραϊκό "ωσαννά". Καλά κρασιά! Οποιοσδήποτε Νεοέλληνας δεν θα μπορούσε να λαθέψει. Το όλο πρόβλημα όμως μάλλον τονίζει την αναπηρία του γραπτού λόγου σε σχέση με τον προφορικό. Φανταστείτε δηλαδή πώς θα λεγόταν σήμερα σε προφορικό λόγο: "... και σαν εσένα έχειειειει...", συνοδευόμενο από την κυκλική κίνηση του χεριού που σημαίνει "Ουουουου! Να φαν κι οι κότες!". Ποιος θα μπορούσε να μπερδευτεί; Από την άλλη, η ύπαρξη σαφούς σημασίας σήμερα αποτελεί ισχυρό τεκμήριο για την τότε σημασία σε λαϊκότροπο κείμενο. Αν δεν τεκμηριωθεί το αντίθετο, νομίζω πως οφείλουμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι ισχύει μέχρι νεωτέρας η σημερινή σημασία. Οι διάφορες αποκλίνουσες ερμηνείες που είχε παραθέσει ο Νίκελ στο πρώτο ποστ μού φαίνονται εντελώς εκκεντρικές. Βέβαια θα μου πείτε: τώρα το θυμήθηκες; Η απάντηση είναι στανταράκι: ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αποτελεί κοινωνική κριτική της μεταπολιτευτικής ελληνικής κοινωνίας, με τις έντονες ιδεολογικές αγκυλώσεις και παράλληλα την αδυναμία και την έλλειψη βούλησης από το ελληνικό κράτος να αξιοποιήσει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό. Παράλληλα εξετάζεται και η εξάρτηση της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης τόσο από σχήματα και νοοτροπίες του παρελθόντος όσο και από την εξουσία, της οποίας καλείται να γίνει φερέφωνο.



Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, κι απ' όσο θυμάμαι, η περιγραφή που κάνουν στη Βικιπαίδεια απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Δεν πρόκειται ακριβώς για «κοινωνική κριτική της μεταπολιτευτικής ελληνικής κοινωνίας». Το 1981 είχαμε ακόμα την πρώτη φάση της Μεταπολίτευσης, η κορύφωση θα ερχόταν αμέσως μετά. Και ούτε πρόκειται για συνολική κριτική της κοινωνίας. Για κριτική του ελληνικού σχολικού συστήματος πρόκειται, τοποθετημένη σ' ένα χωριό της ελληνικής επαρχίας, όπου τα νέα παιδιά παλεύουν να βρουν το δρόμο τους μες στους μαιάνδρους της κατεστημένης πολιτικο-κοινωνικής τάξης, του επαρχιώτικου κομφορμισμού και της παραλυτικής ακινησίας που βασιλεύει γύρω τους. Στα επιπλέον της πλοκής και η απόλυτη σιωπή για τις πληγές του κοντινού ιστορικού παρελθόντος (τα κατάλοιπα του Εμφυλίου). Το σύνολο, όπως υποστηρίζω, ήθελε να προβάλει μια απορριπτική εικόνα της καραμανλικής επταετίας (1974-1981), στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος με τις ταινίες «λαϊκού κινηματογράφου» που έκανε τότε ο Μαραγκός με τον Βέγγο, που δεν ήταν κακές, αλλά έπεφταν στην παγίδα της τυποποίησης, με ετούτην εδώ να ξεχωρίζει ως, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, η πιο άρτια.

Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι δικό σου το κείμενο, Δαεμάνε, γιατί θα με ξένιζε πολύ. Προς στιγμή σκέφτηκα: μα είναι δυνατόν να είδαμε την ίδια ταινία; (Την έχει παίξει και η κρατική τηλεόραση, όχι πολύ παλιά). 

Υ.Γ. Και φυσικά συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη: καμιά σχέση το «ωσάν εσέ» με «ωσαννά». Ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να βεβαιώσω με ακλόνητη πεποίθηση ότι μου είναι διάφανη η έννοια της φράσης «ωσάν εσέναν έχει». Ίσως κάτι να μου λείπει και δεν ξέρω τι.

Επιμύθιο: Δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει _τίποτα _στο ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα από τότε που γυρίστηκε η ταινία. Αλλά ούτε και πολλά ...


----------



## sarant (Dec 15, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Εαρίωνα, κι εμένα η περιγραφή της ταινίας μου φαίνεται άκρως εκσυγχρονισμένη-διαστρεβλωτική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξαναδώ την ταινία γιατί από τότε (μια φορά μόνο την έχω δει) μου έχει μείνει μόνο ο Τσάκωνας να μπερδεύεται με την αριθμητική της ζωής του.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2012)

Κι εγώ μάλλον την ίδια εποχή με τον Νίκελ την είδα την ταινία και εντούτοις περισσότερο συμφωνώ με τον Εάριο. Η εντύπωση που μου είχε δώσει ήταν ότι προσπαθούσε (όχι επιτυχημένα κατά τη γνώμη μου) να δώσει μια εικόνα της παιδείας της εποχής ή μάλλον περισσότερο το πώς έβλεπαν οι γονείς την παιδεία- εισιτήριο για την κοινωνική άνοδο. 
Την εποχή που γυρίστηκε η ταινία η ιδιότητα του φοιτητή είχε ακόμα κάποιες μαγικές διαστάσεις και η πίστη του μέσου γονιού ότι με τη μόρφωση ο γιόκας του θα γίνει μεγάλος και τρανός ήταν κοινό φαινόμενο.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 15, 2012)

Εγώ θυμάμαι μόνο το σινιάλο με τη φαλάκρα του Τσάκωνα από το κρυφό σχολειό της μονής Φιλοσόφου προς την απέναντι ραχούλα (και ο λατρεμένος Λούσιος να κυλάει ανάμεσα. Αχ, ράφτινγκ... αχ, φασολάδες...)


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2015)

...
Κώστας Τσάκωνας, 1943-2015


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2015)

Και με αυτό το απόσπασμα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέμε για την παιδεία εδώ και 40 χρόνια.


----------

